# Gaming PC for 50,000



## dfizams (Jan 22, 2015)

*Help me for this build.
1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Should be able to play COD AW, Far cry 4, Shadow of Mordor and **upcoming **2015 games like GTA V, Battlefield hardship, Arkham Knight etc (Not aiming for ultra or high setting)

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 50,000 preferably, If really required (ie dramatic outcome) upto 60,000. 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Win 8.1 64bit, Win 10 when available

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No. I'll use *Samsung LED HD TV 32” UA32EH5000 1920X1080*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Keyboard & Mouse, Optic drive

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Feb 1st week. If required 1st week March.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No. By Assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Vellore, Tamil Nadu. Yes, whichever is cheaper. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: 
1. Should I wait for Xbox One controller for PC?
2. Rig form digit mag, should I go with it or any alternatives?
     Intel core i5 44440/MB Asus B85M G/ GSkillF3 12800CL9D 8GB/ Zotac G7X 660 bit 2 GB/ thermaltek versair H21/seasonic s12 II 620W
*


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 22, 2015)

digit mag rig sucks lol

go with these 

i5 4560 - 13k
Asus B85M G - 5.5k
Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB - 6k
Seasonic S12II 520W - 5k(?)
Deepcool Tesseract - 3k
WD Blue 1TB - 3.5k
GTX 970 -27k


Trust me the extra 13k on GTX 970 will serve you well for 2-3 years on ultra.

If you dont aim for that then go with GTX 760 / R9280


----------



## dfizams (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. GTX 970 is beyond my budget. Would consider GTX 760 2 GB for 18000.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 22, 2015)

dfizams said:


> Thanks for the reply. GTX 970 is beyond my budget. Would consider GTX 760 2 GB for 18000.



thats also a very good GPU. Also consider R9 280


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 22, 2015)

if you want it now, get i5 4440 at 11k to save some cost and spend it to get gtx 970.
that ram is available for 5.6k.so you might be able to get it.
if oyu can wait, then wait for intel broadwell cpus. also, gtx 960 is launched. you should not get 760 over 960.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 22, 2015)

i forgot about 960 :l OP wait for 960. Dont get 760


----------



## dfizams (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I can wait at max till end of Feb. I'll reconsider GTX 970. Will decide in the next 2-3 days. Thanks again.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 22, 2015)

dfizams said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I can wait at max till end of Feb. I'll reconsider GTX 970. Will decide in the next 2-3 days. Thanks again.



i5-4440-11k
asus or gigabyte b85m-5.5k
kingston fury 2*4gb-5.1k
wd 1tb blue-3.5k
zotac gtx 970-26k
antec vp550p-3.4k
any cabinet will do since the mentioned gpu is really small

this config will play games like battlefield 4, grid autosport and shadow of mordor at 1440p easily


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 22, 2015)

no. any cabinet wont do. OP consider a deepcool tesseract the minimum.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 22, 2015)

off course if OP can extend budget by 5k he can get a nice case like nzxt s340 or a budget case deepcool tesseract. also if OP can wait and dont want to extend budget he can get asus gtx strix 960 for 17k


----------



## dfizams (Jan 22, 2015)

Well, I'll try these combination
i5 4440 - 11775k
Asus B85M G - 5.5k
Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB - 6k
Deepcool Tesseract - 3k
WD Blue 1TB - 3.5k
GTX 970 -27k

For PSU, is 520W sufficient enough? Or should I burn my pocket and try 620W?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 22, 2015)

seasonic s12 ii 520 is more than enough.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 23, 2015)

dfizams said:


> Well, I'll try these combination
> i5 4440 - 11775k
> Asus B85M G - 5.5k
> Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB - 6k
> ...



try to find antec vp550p still a very good budget psu enough for single gtx 970


----------



## dfizams (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions and helping me out. One last query, GTX 960 or 970?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 23, 2015)

970 all the way. It is worth the money spend. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## dfizams (Jan 23, 2015)

OK thanks a lot. Will try get by this coming week.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 25, 2015)

GTX 970 is 24.5k on snapdeal for an hour. OP you won't get a better deal IMO


----------



## dfizams (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info. But I show it too late.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 26, 2015)

stay away from snapdeal regarding pc components


----------



## dfizams (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm about to order my PC as you've all suggested. 
1. Please suggest which one, ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 for 26750k  (link 1)or ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4 GB GDDR5 for 27030k? (link 2)
2. Is cooler master 372 cabinet with PSU cooler master 500W, a reasonable alternative? My local dealer has this with him. 
Thanks.


*www.flipkart.com/zotac-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-graphics-card/p/itme2w4hn4mn28ev?pid=GRCE2C3GYCYTHZMC&affid=buyhatkegm&affExtParam1=Extension

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC : Flipkart.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2015)

I think Cooler Master PSU's were blacklisted on many forums including TDF some time ago.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 28, 2015)

Avoid inbuilt/external **** psu from cooler master 

And their are several cases where psus from that didn't live up to the standards


----------



## dfizams (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I'll stick to the original config. Could anyone share the light about the GTX question?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2015)

dfizams said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'll stick to the original config. Could anyone share the light about the GTX question?



get it from mdcomputers 
ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 970 4GB DDR5 (ZT-90101-10P - ZT-90101-10P - )


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 28, 2015)

get antec vp550p for 3.3k locally


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 28, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> stay away from snapdeal regarding pc components



any reasons? Other than 'snapdeal sucks because you cant see what kind of seller you are buying from?'


----------



## dfizams (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, just oredered online.
i5 4440 - Rs 11800  Snapdeal
Asus B85M G - Will get from dealer at Rs 6150
Corsair Vengeance 8GB - Rs 5627  Amazon
Deepcool Tesseract sw Mid tower - Rs 3350  Amazon
WD Blue 1TB - Will get from dealer at Rs 3800
GTX 970 - Rs 27025  Flipkart
Seasonic PSU s12 II 520W - Rs 5050 +100 delivery charge Flipkart

Thanks for all your input. Well, any mistakes, let me know, I can still cancel the order. 
I tired MD computers but I was a bit concerned about their policy. Hence I decided against it though it would've cost me Rs 2500 less had I bought from them all the parts. 
I bought from Snapdeal in the past and I didn't have issue. Flipkart and amazon, my most frequently used online retail.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 28, 2015)

dfizams said:


> Hi everyone, just oredered online.
> i5 4440 - Rs 11800  Snapdeal
> Asus B85M G - Will get from dealer at Rs 6150
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB - Rs 5627  Amazon
> ...



MDcomputers is trusted butthey do charge extra shipping. And also do post pics after you receive them


----------



## dfizams (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah sure.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Congo on the purchase.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 29, 2015)

dfizams said:


> Hi everyone, just oredered online.
> i5 4440 - Rs 11800  Snapdeal
> Asus B85M G - Will get from dealer at Rs 6150
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB - Rs 5627  Amazon
> ...



Congrats, post pics


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 29, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> any reasons? Other than 'snapdeal sucks because you cant see what kind of seller you are buying from?'



extra delivery days, faulty products, false advertisments, DOA. So as a rule avoid snapdeal for pc parts.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 29, 2015)

Congrats buddy,post individual pics also


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 30, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> extra delivery days, faulty products, false advertisments, DOA. So as a rule avoid snapdeal for pc parts.



Buy from thr right seller and you will not face such issues. Same goes for eBay, Flipkart and Amazon.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 30, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Buy from thr right seller and you will not face such issues. Same goes for eBay, Flipkart and Amazon.



hmmm. for flipkart and amazon you dont have to worry about such things


----------



## dfizams (Jan 30, 2015)

I had to cancel order (Flipkart) for Seasonic PSU for delivery date is on 11/2/15. All other components will be delivered by 6/2/15. WD blue has been discontinued and is not available anywhere. So I ordered Samsung Evo 850 120GB instead. I need 1TB HDD. Should I go for green caviar at rs 3.7 to 3.9k or any other options like seagate or wait for say 1 month (good for my wallet too) as I need space only for Os and game? 
Thanks everyone. 


..................Expecting to see my 'Beauty' blossom on 6/2/15


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 30, 2015)

so which psu did you buy? since you bought an ssd for your primary os, you can go for wd green as a storage device. seagate will be faster than green but hopeless rma procedure 
1 tb blue is not discontinued, i think. it is the retailer who does not keep stock of blue drives. you may ask in different shops.


----------



## dfizams (Jan 30, 2015)

AnandTech | GeForce GTX 970: Correcting The Specs & Exploring Memory Allocation

Anyone care to explain, how it will affect my gaming?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 30, 2015)

dfizams said:


> AnandTech | GeForce GTX 970: Correcting The Specs & Exploring Memory Allocation
> 
> Anyone care to explain, how it will affect my gaming?



unless the games uses more than 3.5gb of vram (which should not happen under most circumstances with full hd settings),you will not face any problem. do not worry.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 30, 2015)

dfizams said:


> AnandTech | GeForce GTX 970: Correcting The Specs & Exploring Memory Allocation
> 
> Anyone care to explain, how it will affect my gaming?



been following this for weeks now. dont worry the card will still perform the same as in reviews. dont worry a bit.


----------



## dfizams (Jan 30, 2015)

I would like to play Witcher 3 when it comes out. So, regarding 4k gaming, I'll be able to play them as well?
Thanks everyone. I feel I should still buy it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 30, 2015)

are you buying a 4k monitor soon?


----------



## dfizams (Jan 30, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> so which psu did you buy? since you bought an ssd for your primary os, you can go for wd green as a storage device. seagate will be faster than green but hopeless rma procedure
> 1 tb blue is not discontinued, i think. it is the retailer who does not keep stock of blue drives. you may ask in different shops.


Its the same Seasonic s12ii 520W @ 5000Rs, will get after 4 days. Ok then, I'll wait a while for blue cavier.

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> are you buying a 4k monitor soon?


No, my worry is about the next 2-3 years since I won't be buying any part untill then.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 30, 2015)

for full  hd , it will be fine. in case if you see the vram usage is very high, you can lower settings a little bit. but for current games, do not worry.


----------



## dfizams (Feb 6, 2015)

Here is the details about my purchase.


ItemPrice OrderedEstdDelivered DealerAsus B85M GRs 580031/1/15 7/2/153/2/15(4 days)FK(eHardware)WD Green 1TBRs 331501/02/157/2/154/2/15(4 days) Snapdeal(XPRESSBEES)Cor.Vengeance 8GBRs 562728/1/153/2/151/2/15(5 days)Amazone(Arx)SSD 850Evo 120GBRs 6000 29/1/156/2/15 2/2/15(5 days)FK(PrimeABGB)Zotac GTX 970Rs 27025 28/1/154/2/152/2/15(6 days)FK(Onlinezone)Deepcool TesseractRs 335028/1/154/2/153/2/15(7 days)Amazon(Overclockers)i5 4440 Rs 1180028/1/15 6/2/155/2/15(10)Snapdeal(Delhivery)S12 II 520W Rs 5000Bought locallyTotal Rs 67917




















My experience: 
Deepcool supplier didn't give the online tracking shipment option at all. Didn't accepte change of shipping address(6km, home instead of office address).
i5 4440 supplier didn't update online tracking after first 2 days. Was one of the first to order and turns out to be the last to recieve. Hell, yeah!
CVeng 8GB supplier accepted change of address happily(6km, home instead of office address)
Rest, hassle free. 
Will be assembled today, then the pics.
Thanks everyone in this forum.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 6, 2015)

post some pics after assembling buddy...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 7, 2015)

congo  now start gaming


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 10, 2015)

dfizams said:


> Here is the details about my purchase.
> 
> 
> ItemPrice OrderedEstdDelivered DealerAsus B85M GRs 580031/1/15 7/2/153/2/15(4 days)FK(eHardware)WD Green 1TBRs 331501/02/157/2/154/2/15(4 days) Snapdeal(XPRESSBEES)Cor.Vengeance 8GBRs 562728/1/153/2/151/2/15(5 days)Amazone(Arx)SSD 850Evo 120GBRs 6000 29/1/156/2/15 2/2/15(5 days)FK(PrimeABGB)Zotac GTX 970Rs 27025 28/1/154/2/152/2/15(6 days)FK(Onlinezone)Deepcool TesseractRs 335028/1/154/2/153/2/15(7 days)Amazon(Overclockers)i5 4440 Rs 1180028/1/15 6/2/155/2/15(10)Snapdeal(Delhivery)S12 II 520W Rs 5000Bought locallyTotal Rs 67917
> ...


Congos on your purchase bro. Btw some components are Way 2 costly .
My rig is almost same as yours. Bought in December end. I5 4440 (11250/-),Gigabyte b85-d3h (5700/-),Deepcool tesseract sw 2850/-,corsair vengeance 4 GB (2600/-),Antec vp550 (3250/-),Dell s2240l(8200/-) TOTAL 33850/-
*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/10/43cbcf99e6eed1b2c7190d73c122b7c3.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 10, 2015)

^^ the prices is not constant at all. you cant predict the change too. that monitor was available for 7.8k 1 week before, on amazon


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2015)

Akshay Biyani said:


> Congos on your purchase bro. Btw some components are Way 2 costly .
> My rig is almost same as yours. Bought in December end. I5 4440 (11250/-),Gigabyte b85-d3h (5700/-),Deepcool tesseract sw 2850/-,corsair vengeance 4 GB (2600/-),Antec vp550 (3250/-),Dell s2240l(8200/-) TOTAL 33850/-
> *tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/10/43cbcf99e6eed1b2c7190d73c122b7c3.jpg


Wow beautiful setup you had there.


----------



## dfizams (Feb 14, 2015)

Sorry for the late post. 
Here goes my rig.

This is how the professional assembled.

I had to do cable management, not the best, but still!

Mr Ram 8GB

The wallet burner

The Fastest Drive alive

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 15219
View attachment 15220
View attachment 15221
Up close
View attachment 15222
In the dark
View attachment 15223
My experience:
I watched the whole assembly. I'm pretty sure I can build next time.
Next day I updated all the drivers including bios. What a nighmare! Didn't boot up, looping and stuck at BIOS. Spoke to Asus customer care, used Asus Crash free BIOS 3 utility tool. Resolved issue.
On the 3rd day, WD green cavier went faulty - Hard Disk: S.M.A.R.T. Status Bad, Backup and Replace. Snapdeal picked up next day for replacement. New drive yet to be delivered. 
Today, did cable management. Stuck in continous power on and off loop. Not even POST beepsound. PWR BTN checked, RESET BTN checked. After 1 hour of heart crunch, found the culprit, Mr RAM was not inserted properly.


Now my system is up and running. But one little problem. Front panel USB 3.0 port not working. I've no clue it was doing fine earlier. I tried system restore, driver uninstal/install, checked data cable attachement. All other ports fine.
Any suggestions? 
And is there any thread for UPS?

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks everyone in this forum for helping me get this beast.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 14, 2015)

dfizams said:


> Sorry for the late post.
> Here goes my rig.View attachment 15214
> This is how the professional assembled.
> View attachment 15215
> ...



The links are broken. Digit's image doesn't work. Upload on imgur.


----------



## dfizams (Feb 14, 2015)

dfizams's uploaded images - Imgur

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/LwYjVLA.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/wCLjMQa.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jaHg84z.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gmAik6l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/M5Gum6j.jpg
*i.imgur.com/X3zYEtY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/hrGMkne.jpg
*i.imgur.com/blWQlfP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oMQT1Nu.jpg
*i.imgur.com/e8Ku8qk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pmVGAhP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wCLjMQa.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Excuse me for images are not in the order I intended.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 14, 2015)

dude check you're gpu i dont think its sitted properly its tilting a little. congrtz happy gaming


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 15, 2015)

I noticed in one of the pic that you didn't put one screw on the graphic card.

*i.imgur.com/P5fLv6u.jpg


----------



## dfizams (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks a lot, I'll fix it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 16, 2015)

dfizams said:


> Thanks a lot, I'll fix it.



Also in the same image you can see the motherboard speaker very close to the GPU fan. Make sure it doesn't come into contact.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 16, 2015)

looks good 

for the front USB, check if the USB wire is connected properly. Happened to me, and found out the wire wasnt connected


----------



## dfizams (Feb 16, 2015)

Fixed the screws for GPU, but still looks a bit tilted. May be its how it is. 
*i.imgur.com/HwWAw8p.jpg
*i.imgur.com/N0WGpjZ.jpg
For the front USB, I tried disconnecting and connecting that blue 3.0 cable, changed the direction up/down too. Didn't work either. May be I should reinstall OS someday later and see what happens.

- - - Updated - - -

I've started a new thread for the USB issue, *www.digit.in/forum/hardware-q/189970-usb-3-0-error-code-43-a.html. 
Please do suggest.
Thanks


----------



## warfreak (Feb 16, 2015)

There are grooves around the CPU heatsink. You can wrap the cables of the CPU fan around so that they don't come in front of the DIMM ports. It looks a lot neater and also no chance of the cables getting tangled with any component.

Also don't seasonic PSUs come with two PCIe 6pin cables? Why are you using the molex-to-6pin converter?


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 16, 2015)

BTW how is your experience with Deepcool Tesseract SW? Thinking to get one. How's the cable management?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 16, 2015)

nice pics


----------



## dfizams (Feb 17, 2015)

warfreak said:


> There are grooves around the CPU heatsink. You can wrap the cables of the CPU fan around so that they don't come in front of the DIMM ports. It looks a lot neater and also no chance of the cables getting tangled with any component.
> 
> Also don't seasonic PSUs come with two PCIe 6pin cables? Why are you using the molex-to-6pin converter?


Yes, it was with the PSU. My assembler didn't use it. I am a quite a newbie in this assembling thing. So, I didn't know the purpose. Please tell me how do I use it. Right now I'm doing modification of what the professional assembler did, like cable management etc, with the help of internet and friends like you in this forum. 
*i.imgur.com/KTVxbUk.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> BTW how is your experience with Deepcool Tesseract SW? Thinking to get one. How's the cable management?


Its quite good. Very spacious and roomy for cable management. Though it was my first time doing cable management, I didn't have to struggle. Most of all, it's so quite and silent.


----------



## warfreak (Feb 17, 2015)

Thats not the one. It is attached to the PSU and not separate. It should be labeled. Look for "PCI-E" on the unconnected cables. You'll find them.


----------



## dfizams (Feb 17, 2015)

warfreak said:


> There are grooves around the CPU heatsink. You can wrap the cables of the CPU fan around so that they don't come in front of the DIMM ports. It looks a lot neater and also no chance of the cables getting tangled with any component.
> 
> Also don't seasonic PSUs come with two PCIe 6pin cables? Why are you using the molex-to-6pin converter?


I did find groove around the CPU sink as circled area in the pic. The cable is too short use the grooves. I didn't find any other grooves.

*i.imgur.com/KMSeO3E.jpg

I found 1 cable labelled PCIe, and two other 6 pins labelled 'B' and 'J'. (These are the cables not being used currently).

*i.imgur.com/sXXkcJR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DFZPY6h.jpg
Are they same or am I missing a PCIe cable?


----------



## warfreak (Feb 17, 2015)

Actually it wraps around quite nicely. Representation pic for your reference:




Since I haven't seen a Seasonic PSU so I can't comment on that but as per my experience with other PSUs, the PCI-E cables are clearly labeled(as you have found) Try googling reference images to be sure or better yet, ask for someone in this forum who actually owns a seasonic PSU to confirm. Those cables you are holding sure do look like PCI-E 6 pin connectors.

BTW, you have done a pretty neat job as far as cable management is concerned.  I was just nitpicking on aesthetics.


----------



## dfizams (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot. I'll do some more research then.
Thanks again for the compliment.


----------

